# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Na de bevalling, nu 3 maanden ongesteld!

## jacquelina

Hoi,
Ik ben 32 jaar ben na mijn zwangeschap ben na 2wk gestopt met bloeden daarna 2mnd niets en nu al bijna 3 maanden ongesteld. De kleine word 13 januari 5 maanden. Wat is er aan de hand? ik geef geen borstvoeding en dit is mijn 4de kind..heb dit probleem nooit gehad. Het lijkt erop dat ik steeds meer bloed in plaats van minder.

gr,

Jacquelina

----------


## snipper

Hoi Jacquelina,

Het is de bedoeling dat het bloeden steeds minder wordt, en eigenlijk na een week of 6 op houdt. Als het bloeden erger wordt, zoals bij jou dus, is het verstandig om naar de dokter te gaan. Wat het precies zou kunnen zijn weet ik niet, maar ik weet wel dat dit de normale gang van zaken is. 
Even naar de dokter gaan dus!

Succes en sterkte!

----------


## Sakima

Hallo Jacquelina,

Ik heb last gehad van hetzelfde. Alleen duurde het bij mij 10 maanden. Toen ik de huisarts belde om te vragen of dat normaal was zei ze, ga maar weer aan de pil. Toen was het bloeden vrijwel meteen afgelopen.

----------

